# Big Jim's Jalapeno And Cheddar Hushpuppies



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

Jalapeno And Cheddar Hushpuppies  

 2 cups white self rising cornmeal  
 2 large eggs 
 1/4 cup finely chopped onion  
 1/4 cup shredded cheddar cheese  
 1/4 cup finely chopped jalapeno peppers  
 1/4 tsp salt 
  orange juice 
 Mix all ingredients until well blended.  Then add orange juice until you have a stiff moist batter. 

Drop by teaspoon (like you stir tea with) into 350 degree oil and fry until golden brown.  Drain on paper towels.


----------



## MJ (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks good. Is Big Jim your BBQ buddy?


----------



## Raine (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes, is one of my BBQ buddies.


----------

